# Werbung/Links in Signaturen, Benutzerbild etc..



## Anglerboard-Team (30. Mai 2006)

Aus leider wieder mal gegebenem Anlass nochmal zur Erinnerung:

Die Schxxss - Schleichwerber sind schuld daran, dass wir bei der Vielzahl der Mitglieder und täglichen Postings Werbung/Links in Signatur/Benutzerbild/Benutzertitel/Nickname nur nach vorheriger Anfrage und Authorisierung durch uns genehmigen. 

Denn auch wenn die Mods jede Art ungenehmigter Werbung/Links gleich löschen sollen, geht bei der Vielzahl an Postings/Mitglieder doch immer wieder der eine oder andere "durch den Lappen".

Dies können wir weder dulden im Interesse der seriösen zahlenden Werbekunden und Partner vom Anglerboard, die letztlich ermöglichen Euch allen dieses Angebot weiter in dieser Form zur Verfügung zu stellen, noch letztlich im Interesse der Anglerboardmitglieder und Besucher, die wir gerne vor unseriösen Schleichwerbern bewahren wollen.

*Nicht gewerbliche Seiten (kein Verkauf von Dienstleistungen, Waren oder Werbung) ohne Anglerforum bekommen diesen Code selbstverständlich kostenlos.*

Gewerbliche Seiten können sich mit 
Werbung@Anglerboard.de
in Verbindung setzen und erhalten dann ein attraktives Angebot.

Hier gehts zum kommentieren und diskutierern>>>


----------

